# From the Emerald Isle



## Michael. (May 22, 2013)

.

*A lot of talent in such a small country
.

Bernadette Mary Flynn 

(born in Nenagh, County Tipperary, Ireland)
is an Irish dancer best known for her work in 
Lord of the Dance and Feet of Flames.

Saoirse Dance of Love 
 Feet of Flames in Hydepark London

*


----------



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

.

*Sinead O'Connor 

 Oro Se do Bheatha Bhaile

*



*

Brilliant Song that was featured in the award-winning film 

'The Wind That Shakes The Barley'



.
*​


----------



## That Guy (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, but I couldn't help but start calling her Skinhead or Shinehead  O'Conner after she shaved her head . . .


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2013)

.Fields Of Athenry
(By the Dubliners)




*"The Fields of Athenry"* is an Irish folk ballad 
set during the Great Irish Famine (1845–1850) 
about a fictional man named Michael from near Athenry in County Galway 
who has been sentenced to transportation to Botany Bay, Australia, 
for stealing food for his starving family. 
.

*http://tinyurl.com/o29wgb2


.
*​


----------



## Michael. (May 30, 2013)

.
*Riverdance* the final performance


http://tinyurl.com/n4t4bbe

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 14, 2013)

.
When I Dream 
.
Foster and Allen
.

http://tinyurl.com/kwzyab4
.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 19, 2013)

.

"A Place in the Choir"

Damian Mc Ginty & Celtic Thunder


http://tinyurl.com/qcqoz3j



.​


----------



## Michael. (Aug 5, 2013)

.
A trip down 'Memory Lane'

Dana

Eurovision 1970 Ireland

All kinds of everything


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=awhQjT14cdA

.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for that Michael, great stuff, stirs the DNA,  although none of my Irish forebears got 'free' passage out here.


----------



## Bee (Aug 5, 2013)

Just love 'A place in the Choir'


----------



## Michael. (Aug 20, 2013)

.

Beautiful I love you video, set to a storyboard of love.

If Tomorrow Never Comes 

By Foster and Allen


http://tinyurl.com/krkx9yr


.​


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful song ....  now I get to start the day out teary-eyed...


----------



## Michael. (Aug 26, 2013)

*Roma Downey*

.

Roma Downey 


She played kind-hearted angel Monica on the American TV series *Touched by an Angel. *


Downey received two Emmy and Golden Globe nominations for her role on the show.

_____________________________________________________________________

An Irish Blessing featuring Aoife Ni Fhearraigh and Phil Coulter. 

*A little heavy on the religious side but nevertheless a beautiful presentation and as a bonus some nice views of the Irish countryside.*


Click on this link.


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xnFZFf8qLSA

.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 26, 2013)

I love all this wonderful talent and enjoy a lot of it on Public TV.  Thank goodness my ancestors made it to the USA and I would give anything to see their/your homeland.  I understand it is beautiful beyond description.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

*.

Daniel O'Donnell - Medley of Irish songs (Live)
*




http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=f_KmYHaf58Q

.

.​


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

.

THE EMERALD ISLE IRISH DANCE TEAM 
AT SWEDEN INTERNATIONAL TATTOO 2013
Music from Lord of the Dance.
.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GIYlQY7_rsM


.​


----------



## Michael. (Oct 16, 2013)

.

Foster & Allen 

Still going strong


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=RhmkNVbTK3o

.​


----------

